# Cheap bulbs



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 28, 2007)

Where is a cheap place to buy bulbs besides ebay? Idon't want to pay an arm and leg everytime I replace a bulb. Thnx!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 28, 2007)

Home depot or lowers.
No fancy bulbs or 440 watters tho.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 28, 2007)

what type of bullbs?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 28, 2007)

175w metal halide, 250w hps


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 28, 2007)

hmmm other then ebay i would have no idea  i think they only need replaces like once a year though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> 175w metal halide, 250w hps


*BBP ebay is about the only place. Your best bet would get a few of each bulb and save yourself some greenbacks on shipping.  *


----------



## Hick (Jan 29, 2007)

Home depot, Lowes, ect. carry HID "bulbs" up to 250 watts. I think the 250's run around $20. Any electrical supply store carries them.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 29, 2007)

what are you paying for bulbs right now?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2007)

Thnx , guys, I really appreciate the help. I found what I was looking for...ON EBAY! Got a case of bulbs for supercheap. Cost me what just two bulbs would have BUT they are supposedly used. Wish me luck on these f*ckers working! Got what I was looking for though...so...


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 29, 2007)

I order all my bulbs new from www.e-conolight.com

They have 400w HPS for 7.95


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 29, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I found what I was looking for...ON EBAY! Got a case of bulbs for supercheap. Cost me what just two bulbs would have BUT they are *supposedly* used. quote]
> 
> Lights only have about a years use untill they arnt good for growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> bombbudpuffa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 29, 2007)

o they will work for sure but they loose intensity


----------



## stan (Jan 31, 2007)

Lowes and best buy here both sell bulbs in all sizes up to 250w and carry 400w HPS and 1000w MH.The 400w HPS cost me 22.00.


----------

